# Shop made moxon - screw handles



## tullochmurray (Mar 28, 2011)

Like so many of us, I've decided the price for the moxon is too dear for what it is. Wood I have on hand. Also have picked up the threaded rod. And I have a source for cast wheel handles, but I guess I'm too cheap to click the buy button. So i've decided to see if i can't come up with a shop made alternative. I've looked at hundreds of google images for ideas - none seem to suit me.

So I'm stuck in some kind of visious decision / indecision loop and I'm getting nowhere. My latest solution is a copper pipe "T" fitting fixed to the end of the threaded rod to receive a traditional vise handle. The cross piece would slip as on a standard vice or be fixed and have a short handle on one end for quicker adjustments.

Be interested in hearing your thoughts. Or, would someone please tell me to stop thinking about it and just do it…


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I would think that the copper tee will be too soft to transmit enough torque to make the vise useful. A steel tee would be better.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Can you get a piece of flat bar steel and tap it so it can go around the threads of what you have now and torque on that? Maybe another person knows a better alternative. Just a suggestion


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

I built mine using a couple of press screws from Rockler:








. 
At the time, they were on sale for $18 each, but even at $21.49 it's still pretty affordable. Here's how it turned out:


----------



## tullochmurray (Mar 28, 2011)

Yea, copper is a bad idea. But it was shinny - I'm a sucker for shinny.

Tom, the post of your moxon project was one of the things that motivated me to get started on my own. Nicely done. I had considered sacrificing a couple old beat up pipe clamps, but I don't think the rod is long enough. And I had considered the press screws. But I'm kind of liking this for $11 ea.










It's 6" across which should provide plenty of leverage for tightening. And it comes threaded to fit the rod I already have on hand - which appeals to my cheapness. This vendor also has several types hand wheels, but while some of them a very nice, none are threaded (that I could see) and they are all more expensive. Especially to get to 6".

So, at $11 each, I think I'm close to clicking buy.

Many of you are probably already aware of this site, but I just came across it recently - McMaster-Carr - I've only had a quick look, but they seem to be a great source for this sort of thing. Recently purchased a pulley from them for an old Delta jointer I'm refurbishing. Not positive it will fit perfectly yet, but for $5, I took a chance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You could make your own handles and epoxy a nut into it. I pray you break out of that viscous indecision loop ;-)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

That 5/8"-11 thread will move a lot slower than the press screws, but if you can be happy with that speed,
or lack of it, it should work OK>


----------



## tullochmurray (Mar 28, 2011)

I've considered that and decided to go ahead anyway. So, every time I think to myself "why is this taking so long?", I'll remind myself that it's slow because I'm cheap.

I suppose, if it becomes unbearable, I could drill out and re-thread the handles and switch out the rods.

But I have more patience than money. I've made my peace with it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Or you could make it like mine. And use your cordless drill.


----------



## CMDEvans (Jun 27, 2011)

I am definitely an advocate of using what you have available.

I would make a few wooden handles, and pin them to the allthread. A simple solution, but it works.

Alternately, you could grind or file a flat on the end of the allthread and use a set screw with something like a pulley or similar.

The long and short of it is you get a good vise out of it, and sooner than later.


----------

